# monitor 24 inches



## dfcols71 (Feb 26, 2012)

suggest a monitor  24 inches led, 
hdmi,dvi ,rgb conect to tv
speakers antiglare
price rs 8500-11000
brands asus ,benq,lg,samsung
dell and viewsonic


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 28, 2012)

you won't find anything with those features & at that price. Either drop to 22" or increase your budget.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

There is one monitor, but its a TN LCD panel: the BenQ G2420HD which should be available for around Rs. 11000


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

LED not very possible, LCD yes.
As said by Souro_Ray, the Benq G2420HD is availabe just in your budget


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

common misconception: LED is just a backlighting technology for LCD. The BenQ G2420HD is an LCD panel with CCFL backlighting.. CCFL is Cold Cathode Fluoroscent Lamp backlighting, an older technology, while LED is a newer technology. LED is not a panel, its just a backlighting tech


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 29, 2012)

in that budget - *benq G2420HD*


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not totally sure of this, but AOC and LG might sell 24inch LCDs at around that price. You can check them out if the BenQ G2420HD is not your cup of tea or coffee...


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 1, 2012)

how about this one
www.infibeam.com/Monitor/i-Viewsonic-VX2453MH-LED-24-Inch/P-CA-MO-ViewSonic-VX2453MH.html?id=Black


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry for the late post  i went with asus ml238h
received it from delta last week
from my laptop it showing great clarity but with my old rig  amd sempron2.8/asus k8vmx  integrated graphic the picture quality is a bit faded will have to upgrade my rig -in the process line


----------

